# Is there ever a RIGHT time for TT?



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All,

When did you and your doctor decide surgery was the best option for hyperthyroidisim/Graves?

From reading posts some have a TT immediately upon diagnosis while others tough it out for years (I've had extreme hyperthyroidism for over a year now). Is the decision based on test results, your doctor's recommendation, your level of discomfort, what?

I keep hoping it will go into remission but no luck. Everyone says having their thyroid removed was the best thing BUT they also write about the trouble adjusting to medications, going hypo, etc so I'm not 100% convinced to go ahead with surgery.

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

hyperinnyc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When did you and your doctor decide surgery was the best option for hyperthyroidisim/Graves?
> 
> ...


I was still pretty hyper when I had both surgeries. The last time, we waited a bit until the levels were not quite so out there.

I feel so much better, it was the best thing. It took awhile to get the corect dose of the correct medication but I feel great. I have stamina, something I thought was lost, and concentration to mention a few things!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I guess I should clarify, when I finally got a diagnosis...it seems like I had Graves for a long time , undiagnosed.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting.

UGH. I'm so scared that it will take a long time to get the right dosage of replacement medicine which will feel just as bad as trying to get stable on methimazole.

Damned if we do, damned if we don't.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hyperinnyc said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> UGH. I'm so scared that it will take a long time to get the right dosage of replacement medicine which will feel just as bad as trying to get stable on methimazole.
> 
> Damned if we do, damned if we don't.


I feel so much better post TT than I did taking anti thyroid meds.

Even knowing what I know I cannot believe I suffered for at least 2 years post op trying to get my meds right. I blame it on my brain being fried while being hyper as well as being fried from being on anti thyroid meds.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi!

I was diagnosed with Graves after having my 4th baby. That was about 8 months ago (although I was diagnosed 6 months ago). I was on 5 mg of methimazole for 7 weeks; it got my thyroid right, but my liver enzymes elevated 8 times the normal amount. So, I quit the ATD's and got a TT 2 months ago (approximately).

I am on Synthroid- started on 100 mcg 2nd day after surgery and was upped to 112 mcg last week. I'm not quite right yet, but yes, I do feel much better than when I was hyper for sure! And, I do feel better than when I was on methimazole as well. How ever you shake it, this is a journey that has no easy fix, but you know that! That's been the hardest thing about this- learning to be patient and wait things out- not my forte. But, I'm getting better about accepting life as it is and hoping it will all get better and 100% back to normal soon. I do feel pretty good for the most part, and I'm certain that once my meds. are totally balanced, I'll be feeling like my old self completely! Positive attitude does a body good!

I would say go for the TT with your doctor's approval. I know that having your hormones balanced is a very good idea as it will help make the surgery safer and avoid thyroid storm. It feels good to be on the other side of the fence now and on the road to recovery.

Alexis


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your stories!

I was really sick this week so I think it really is time to get rid of this monster in my neck. I see my dr. next week so I think it may be time we seriously discuss surgery.


----------

